# ankle brace recommendations?



## veganbiker (Dec 26, 2009)

I fractured my ankle on Oct. 2, had surgery on Oct. 7 to put in a total of 10 screws and hardware. I currently have a walking boot and am anxious to get back on my mountainbike. After I get the okay to ride trails, I'm guessing I'm going to be freaking out every log, bridge, etc. I ride. I want a heavy duty brace to wear at first -- so, if I bail going over a bridge over a log, I don't have to freak out that I'm going to rebrake the ankle. I had seen a link somewhere for a brace that fit in a mountainbike shoe and now can't find it. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I broke mine Jan. of this year......same thing, 2 plates, 14 screws. 16 weeks before the doctor released me back to life.

I thought about getting a brace.....but after taking it easy at first when I returned, I realized that it was stronger than before the break.

I have had some instances where I had some "Oh, Sh*t!!" moments, but it handled it just fine.

It has now been nearly 11 months since the break and I am able to use and abuse like before.

The only issues I have are the plate on the inside of the ankle hits the crank arm, causes discomfort, but that is just becasue of where the plate is located.

Don't rush the recovery....let it heal.....do the rehab.....take it easy when you do start riding again, and see how it reacts.....of lot of it is in your head. Once you realize that it is not as fragile as you think, you will enjoy much more without the paranoia.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

The search function works really well in this forum. This may be the thread you're looking for...http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=585742&highlight=brace

I broke mine 2 years ago, I used the brace for ball hockey, didn't need it much for mountain biking. It took about a year after the break before I didn't notice it anymore....


----------



## CrazyDoc (Jul 28, 2014)

only wear ankle brace for 30 mins 2 times a day


----------

